# Alpaca , Capybara , Larger Snake , Pirana , ... Venezuelan eating habits



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

With all the news from the world we can get the skinny on changing eating habits , Dog meat scoop from our Olympians , special adaptive eating trends from the Hungry Socialists of South America , special Dirt & Weed/Grass concoctions from the NORK civilians ...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Was there a point to this? The title seemed interesting but I'm a bit confused on the message.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

We need Hands on reviews and cooking methods and recipes by experienced folks ...


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Capybara chops, mmmm...that's good eatin'.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

My brother hunted gators in the canal behind his house in Florida for fun food.

He would kill them with a Kbar I gave him as a Christmas present.

At first he shot them with a Smith 22 revolver, being a jock he had to go and do the knife thing.

They cut the tails off and did them on the BBQ with friends on the weekends.

It all started when a gator came out of his swimming pool and tried to get the dog, shot that one with a 9MM.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

You can eat anything with enough Texas Pete added.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> We need Hands on reviews and cooking methods and recipes by experienced folks ...


Okay, gotcha. Now it makes sense. Good idea!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Capybara chops, mmmm...that's good eatin'.


I have been told that Alpaca is good eatin' too but does Pirana taste like Talapia ???


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well ask @Inor, Deebo will try anything.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Gator Monroe said:


> I have been told that Alpaca is good eatin' too but does Pirana taste like Talapia ???


Naw. Pirana tastes like chicken.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> My brother hunted gators in the canal behind his house in Florida for fun food.
> 
> He would kill them with a Kbar I gave him as a Christmas present.
> 
> At first he shot them with a Smith 22 revolver, being a jock he had to go and do the knife thing...


Damn @SOCOM42 ! I want to party with that guy.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Damn @SOCOM42 ! I want to party with that guy.


I had some when visiting them, melt in your mouth good would stop when I could on a ferry flight in the 70's.

really hard to tell what it tasted like with all the BBQ sauce, cross between salt water clam and haddock? Long time ago.

It was not done on a grill but slow cooked in a smoker.

I just remembered something thinking about this, he also used a Cold Steel brand spear on them.

He is not there anymore, moved after his internship, now in NC with a private practice.

Good to have a prepper doctor in the family.

Now he hunts razorbacks in the western NC mountains where he lives with a Smith 44 mag and an AR.

They eat some of that stuff too, the younger ones.

He has a BBQ smoker with four rotating points, puts the whole thing's in it.

It also has hanging racks for ribs, quarters and such.

Does bacon in it too. He is a bit crazy unlike me.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Dog meat is very expensive in S. Korea. Cheaper to eat chicken or even beef. They raise them special for eating . I visited many poultry farms then stopped to see a high school classmate of the man I was with . That farm was a dog farm 2 to 3 hundred female dogs . They were a lager short hair dogs heavily muscled . Striking no barking ( assume the vocal cords had been cut ) and they had no interest in humans. They did not come to the edge of the pens, look at a person for more than a moment or pay any attention. My thought was they act like beef cattle. I did not ask any questions as dog meat had just been made illegal in the country . Surprised to hear folks are openly talking about it at the Olympics. 

I had a meal in France - set price full meal several courses with desert. I thought the "steak" tasted a bit different. I did get an F in French in high school but the F was not for France. I looked it up later and as I thought it turned out to have been horse. 

In Panama every time we found a iguana in the field the troops from Panama wanted to stop right away and cook it. I had several of them with me in Ecuador we needed to walk from a hotel over to a bus stop as we are riding on the bus several figure out I had walked a real long way to get to the bus stop from the hotel - about the time they saw a park with 50 of more large iguanas . Iguanas in all the trees with kids feeding them like ducks or pigeons. They asked me why didn't you walk us by the park - as if it was really a question. killing and cooking those pets in front of those kids - no way. Anther thing they like to do was catch and cook tarantulas . Some tribes in the Darien Gap of Panama subsist on small forest birds although some like a toucans. 

I have seen a rattle snake roundup in Texas not something I would want to do myself but tasty. And of course in the US we also eat frogs, alligator, possum, raccoon, turtles , armadillos, ducks, geese, wild hog, deer, elk, rabbits, squirrels, wild sheep and all kinds of fish,lobster, crab, mussels. Less common now days bear, buffalo, seal, musk ox, moose and the large cats. 


Even without bad economic times and food system having problems many people hunt and gather they actually proffer to do so.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Snake head is pretty good. It’s a predatory fish that is common in Vietnam and Thailand. I bet it’s like piranha.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Pig blood soup is good too...but if you know all the ingredients you might not want it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hunger will make one a connoisseur of the exotic..


----------

